# Cats in Inverness, FL need home



## Houndmama (Jul 20, 2006)

A couple of years ago, I was absolutely blasted on this board because I had my mother's cats euthanized after 4 years of enduring them spraying and destroying my house. I spent a fortune on medical testing and endured 4 1/2 years of being held hostage in my own home while I tried to resolve the problem without success. I finally ran completely out of support and options and, with my mother's blessing, helped the kitties go the bridge. Folks on this board were quick to judge me and blast me for not finding them another home. I knew of no one alive who would take cats that sprayed the stove, refrigerator, food processor, fireplace hearth and tools, bedskirts, walls, computers, etc. and peed in the kitchen sink, bathtubs, all over the floors/carpets, etc. 

Now I have a situation and I am appealing to this board that absolutely guaranteed that if I had posted here then, I could have gotten help. Here's your chance.

A friend in Florida died suddenly in April and left her 3 kitties and 2 dogs behind. Her dogs were rehomed and I rehomed her 3 kitties in a home with no other pets and retired adopters who are long time friends of mine and whom I knew would be quiet and gentle with them as they adjusted to their new home. They have done beautifully and are happy and healthy. There are 2 females and 1 male.

Now for the bad news . . . the adopter just learned that her elderly mother from out of state is going to have to move in with her Labor Day weekend. Unfortunately, this lady is extremely allergic to cats so these 3 will have to endure yet another move. 

I have no prospects whatsoever. I can't bear the thought that my friend's beloveds may end up in a shelter. I feel like I can't allow that to happen but I am in western NC with a houseful of sighthounds that can't be trusted around strange cats. 

Is there _really_ any help here for me?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Do I understand that you went to another forum and didn't get help? 

You have quite a problem, and I can only hope that a No-Kill shelter can find a home for these cats. Of course noone can guarantee that we can give you a solution, but we can give you some information. 

Hopefully, this link will help. Use the second link.

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1147

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Houndmama (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow, what a wonderful resource of help! I am SO glad that I posted here. Little did I expect such an outpouring of support!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry you're disappointed. However, unless someone in that area wants a cat or knows someone, a no-kill shelter is the best alternative I have. Perhaps someone else has a better idea.


----------



## Houndmama (Jul 20, 2006)

I find it interesting that so much judgment could be so cruelly heaped on someone in this forum for NOT posting here before taking action but when help is sought, no one responds but the moderator. Folks in this forum will never know how much pain they caused me at a time that I could least cope with it. I'll certainly never forget it.

I will crosspost and crosspost and crosspost and crosspost to everyone I know in the universe and ask that they crosspost to everyone they know in the universe and eventually, someone will be located who will open their home and heart to these kitties. I will not take these cats to a shelter of any kind. I will find another home for them, no matter how much effort it takes or how much time, energy or money it requires. I will set up a transport to get them here and buy a kitty playpen and set them up in my basement if necessary until a home(s) can be found. That's what you do for your friends when they can't do for themselves anymore. How would any of you feel if you died suddenly and no one stepped up to care for your beloved pets but instead took them to a shelter to languish in cages where the air is laden with fear and anxiety chemicals caused by confused and scared cats spraying? You'd better think about that and make some plans.

I just thought that a cat forum would be full of people who would at least help to do some crossposting. Apparently, I was wrong. Sorry for taking up your space here.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I just rescued a cat who lost her owner. I wish we could help more, and I commend you for caring for these babies. We have many rescuers, but a person can take only so many...as you know yourself. Circumstances, such as yours, interfere.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Houndmama said:


> I find it interesting that so much judgment could be so cruelly heaped on someone in this forum for NOT posting here before taking action but when help is sought, no one responds but the moderator. Folks in this forum will never know how much pain they caused me at a time that I could least cope with it. I'll certainly never forget it.


Whatever happened in the past is obviously still upsetting you. You must have signed in under a different username than before, so we have no idea what issues you're referring to. 

Regardless, the fact that you posted shows that you'd rather direct your energies toward placing the cats.

As far as responses, many of our members are already involved in helping cats that need homes or have many cats of their own and cannot take any more in.

I'm sorry for whatever bad experience you had, but in fairness please don't suggest that no one here cares. No one here wants to see any cat end up in a shelter; it is a last resort, but sometimes the only option available.

Best of luck in finding a loving home for the cats.


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

Have you tried www.craigslist.org ? Perhaps if you post some pictures as well it'll help you find a home for your kitties. People tend to react to pictures. Try different cities it you are willing to cover for the transport expense. There are also no kill shelters which don't use cages but foster homes. Practically the cats will be with a family until they go for adoption, that's how i got my second cat. I know you wouldn't want your kitties to be in a cage try to find a shelter with foster homes. Also you can ask someone on craigslist to foster them until you find a home if you can't keep them with you.


----------

